#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  How video games transform players into storytellers?

## Bhavya

The perspective of video games as storytelling media and the profound association that players feel when they are part of the story wants to be analyzed in relation to other narrative media. In this video, Game designer David Cage talk about how video games transform players into storytellers.

----------

